# Motion sensor on alarm panel



## Gordon H. (May 12, 2018)

I'm installing a Honeywell motion sensor on a DSC alarm panel.
Should the sensor's power be wired to a constant 12V source on the panel or one that turns on only when the alarm system is activated at the keypad?
Thanks!


----------



## cda (May 12, 2018)

Any manufacture instructions??


Seems like you only need power when the system is active???


----------



## cda (May 12, 2018)

Call dsc and ask??


----------



## Gordon H. (May 12, 2018)

cda said:


> Any manufacture instructions??
> 
> 
> Seems like you only need power when the system is active???


The instructions only state using a 12V source.
My thoughts are the unit should only be powered up when it is needed (i.e. when the alarm is armed at the panel) and powering the motion sensor from a constant source could reduce the life of the sensor, however I have also read that these sensors go through a 'power up sequence' - that might create a fault on the alarm system if the unit is only powered up when the system gets armed at the panel.
I'd ask DSC but I don't have 3 or 4 days to wait for a response.


----------



## cda (May 12, 2018)

Well do what I would do

A bench test run

Hook it up to the panel activate the panel see if you get a fault 

If you do than power it constantly 

I am thinking powering it just upon panel activation should work.


----------



## Msradell (May 13, 2018)

In the very assistance I've had motion detectors always have had constant power, not power that turns off when the system isn't armed.  It probably doesn't make a whole lot different unless there's a startup sequence as mentioned earlier but I've never had one fail that was left on constantly.  Many electronic devices get more stress by being turned on and off than they do by being left on constantly.


----------

